# IVF northern ireland



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there

I am just new to the board. My dh (from NI) and I (from Australia) live in County Down but have been on "holidays" translated to going through an IVF cycle in Australia since April 2004. We had great success and conceived but unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage on August 10 at 8 wks and 4 days. 

So now we are back to considering the future and looking at cycling in NI. Basically I think there are 2 options Origin and RVH. Is either on the NHS or are they both private? Are the waiting lists extraordinary? In Australia we used Puregon, Synarol and Conine (??) gel. Does anyone know what drugs are used at origin and RVH? 

Sorry to bombard you with questions but I don't really have anyone else to ask in NI and feel very nervous esp with the result of the first cycle out in Australia where I had all my family and friends around me.

I am back to County Down on Saturday I hope if the flights come through so will be a little bit more in your time zone.

Hello to everyone
Megan


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Megan,

Welcome to Fertility Friends 

Lilly on here lives in Northern Ireland - and I know she will be happy to talk about any NI IVF experiences shes had 

The drugs you mentioned are also used here in the UK  Although we dont often uses Gels - they are available.

Good luck with everything and hope you have a safe flight home!

We are here for any questions at all! so dont be afraid to bombard us 

Tony,
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Megan 

Welcome to ff hun rvh is where im going to for treatment  and yes they do NHS i had two NHS cycles which is wonderful i have just started my cycle of ivf sniffing at the minute synarel and then puregon injections and then pessaries if i can help in any way hun please feel free to ask goodluck with your flight 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Megan

I am also attending RVH for IVF.  I have just completed my first attempt (NHS) but unfortunately it was unsuccessful.  Better luck in next attempt.

I used synarel and then puregon injections through my treatment.

Origin is a private clinic.  They have a website which will give you prices of treatment etc.  www.originfertilitycare.com.  Might help you a bit.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.  I would be more than pleased to help.

Good luck with your treatment and I hope you receive the positive result you are after!!!

Kathy x x x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there guys

Thanks so much for your replies. It is amazing how knowing there is someone else out there makes the future seem all a little easier. .

Lilly if you don't mind me asking how long did you have to wait between cycles. I think I have to wait until the end of October if my body returns to it's normal routine. Am terribly frightened about it all the second time round but you guys have really helped. 

Does RVH do private as well or do I have to join a waiting list. I just registered at Bangor health centre so I can at least get a GP referral. And my clinicians out here in Oz have provided a wealth of frightening medical jargon. 

Still no word on my flights but hoping to be there on Friday...and will bring some aussie sunshine 

Love 
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oops also forgot to say my condolences to Kathy but we may be doing our second and lucky cycles together. Lilly enjoy the sniffing if that is at all possible


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello and good luck.  I'm from australia too and also called megan.  I live in london.  hopefully 2nd time lucky for me.  my first try was abandoned today.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Megan

With  my last cycle at the royal i got pg but sadly m/c at 8 weeks i find the royal to be very good and the nurses and doctors are wonderful if you go private i dont think you have to wait long i didnt lucky enough there was no waiting list as i have already had my 2 nhs goes and am private from here on in the nhs waiting list is alittle time to wait but not to long i dont think if you call the royal they will tell you how long the list is hun and as for waiting they like you to have 2 af before starting again to give your body time as i said before any questions hun i will be more than will to help with goodluck and safe flight home 
love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Katiegray

so sorry to hear of your neg (((((hugs)))) what doctor do you see at the royal im dr williamson she is wonderful hope you dont mind me asking hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Megan
Just wanted to say Hi & welcome to the site.

Chick


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Megan,
I am waiting for treatment at the RVH and received a letter in August telling me there was a five month waiting list.  I was referred to Origin in June and have yet to receive an appointment for an initial meeting.  However as you have had treatment before, you may go further up the waiting list.
Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Leah 

welcome to ff im also at royal i hope you get appointment soon hun goodluck 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Lilly and good luck to you!


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there everyone

Well back in NI. IT took 25.5 hours airport to Airport so I thought that was pretty good. I am delighted to be here and feeling the best I ahve after my mc in August. 

Another piece of good news is that I have got an appointment with Dr Ralph Roberts at origin on Wednesday. 

Hi Megan 35 nice to meet you. I lived in London for 3 years from 2000. Just loved it but find Northern Ireland a bit friendlier although mostly I have to listen very carefully to understand what people are saying esp on the phone. Am yet to meet another Aussie over here but the football coach at my nephews school is a Kiwi although I haven't met him yet either. Also small world because the IVF doctor I am seeing over here is married to an Sydney girl. How long do you have to wait to start again?

Also a hi to chick66. 

Leah do you have your appointment at Origin yet? I got in early because of it is classiied as a followup consultation sicne my first cycle was a success but I miscarried

Kathy are you going to go for another cycle. When are you expecting to start.

Lilly how is the cycle going?

Glad to be in the northern hemisphere and away from stepchildren and all the reminders that make life hard. Unfortunately I did bring the weekend weather but got some sun today.

Cheers
Megan

Megan


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Megan

Welcome home hun wonderful to hear you are here safe and sound great news about your appointment with origin on Wednesday. I hope you get started again soon hun i am sniffing and will start injections 22 cant wait please keep me posted how things go on wednesday hun goodluck 

love always lilly xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry folks another question

In Australia we have the Egg tranfer under a general anaesthetic but Origin told me today they do it under sedation. What does RVH do? Does anyone know what the standard protocol UK wide is?

Cheers
Megan


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Megan, 
I'm totally new to this site having just joined like 2 mins ago, i'm hoping i can help you.

Im on my 2nd cycle of icsi having failed at the 1st attempt.

I'm currently a patient at the RVH in belfast under the instruction  of Dr Traub.
In the royal egg collection is done with pethidine and gas and air, altho they informed me after the fact that i could have had it done under general anaesthetic, so ask if you are worried.

I'm on the day before my preg test having had 2 b class et put back in on the 2/09/04, kinda nervous of the outcome after waiting 12 years for this.

If any of you have any wise words of wisdom I'd greatly appreciate it.

Just wanna say hi to everyone and good luck to all of you.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Dear Wannabe mummie

Well what an exciting/nerve racking/distressing/marvellous day for you. My wise words are very few I am afraid. I can say if it is positive then you have a whole new world of worries ahead of you and if it is negative fall into your dh's arms and know he loves you. Cry for a day or two and start to plan again. You have done it before and know you can do it again.

Lot so fhugs and baby wishes coming your way.
Megan


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Megan 

Im having general anaesthetic at the RVH just ask them and they will help hun 

love lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Wannabe mummie

Welcome to ff hun  i am also at the royal under Dr Williamson but have also had Dr Traub he is lovely  i just wanted to wish you all the best for your 2ww all crossed for you please keep us posted 

love lilly xx


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi All,

Thanx so much for the lovely warm welcome, I wish i had found this site 12 years ago. 

Last time I wrote it was the day before my 2 weeks was up needless to say i was up most of the nite and up at 5.45 to do the long awaited for test which i am shocked to say was a bfp I'm now 6 days past that and I still don't think it has sank in yet.

Test was so faint i didnt quite belive it and woke my dh at 6 in the morning to see if he could see the line still not sure so off he went to tesco's to buy another test this one very simple to use and tells pregnant or not well needless to say it was pregnant.

Just gotta wait now for my 3 week scan.... nervous and happy and excited...lol sorry for rambling on


Thanx again for the lovely welcome.

Wishing you all the best with love and hugs


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness Wannabe 

A big    

Let us know how you go with the scan. Will you be seven weeks when you get it? 

I am off to see Dr Traub on 18 Oct so hope he can do the same for me.

Lots of love
Megan


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi wannabe mommie 

Congrats on your bfp hun thats wonderful news   wishing you a healthy 8 months goodluck for scan 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi everyone. have a look on meeting places as we are plannign to have a catch up for "drinks" or dinner with partners on say Nov 2 or 3. Let us know what your thoughts are on this...could be fun

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Thaks AussieMeg 

Hope all you girls can come it would be wonderful to meet you all 

love always lilly xx


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Megan,

I'll be 5 weeks when I get my scan still using the pessaries and progynova tablets.

I so hope he is able to help you too,  dr traub is a nice man but very direct, altho i only ever seen him on my 1st visit, Dr McClure and Dr Williamson are lovley people.

Keeping everything crossed for you on the 18th.

Lots of love and kisses
Irene a.k.a wannabe


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi lilly,

Thanx so much, cant quite belive it!!!!

Howz things going with you?  Are you still sniffing?


I'm sending you this angel to watch over you and pray for a successful journey

love Always
Irene a.k.a wannabe mommie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi  wannabe mommie 

i am still sniffing hun and stims have also started have a scan on sunday cant wait to see how many follies i get goodluck with your scan all crossed for you hun wishing you a healthy 8 months 
chat soon 

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Laugh at an aussie

Had the most interesting trip to the supermarket today. My first experience in Northern Ireland by myself.

1. Asked for a six pack of stubbies. In australia a Stubbie is a small bottle of beer... obviously it means nothing here

2. Asked for a mince pattie...Turns out to be a hamburger... admittedly it may have sounded like a mince paddy which is probably the wrong thing to say over here

3. They said riteuare... no idea but I think it means no worries mate


Then When I was out with my sister in law and husband Colin I met Debra Spear and Colin Spake... Later found out that this meant Debra is here and Colin (my husband) is back but I though I was being introduced to the other couple in our group  

Giggle how will I go at the Doctors  I am sure he will be deddon


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Everyone

My trip to the GP in Bangor. Before I start let me say I can't stand the NHS and many of the doctor's patronising opinions. I went to the GP today to get my referral to Dr Traube's clinic on 18/10. I told him that I had not had my AF since my m/c and that I would like to go somewhere for an ultrasound or have a bloodtest to check my levels and that my ovaries are active as well as my uterine lining as I am bcoming increasing upset and teary. He in his patronising, I am a doctor manner, advised me to wait that I should only have *one* specialist look at me and I should wait until 18/10 as it is not very long away. He finished with a patronising 'lots of women have m/c so you are not any different'. After I let the temper cool a bit I said well how many women who have m/c after IVF have you treated. he naturally said none. I said I want a referral to go private as I would not dream of using the precious NHS resources that I pay for for my own peace of mind. He said you can't go and get a private ultrascan unless I give you a referral and I will not. So I promptly stood up told him to f  k off and walked out slamming the door so that everyone in the surgery has something to talk about for the rest of the day.

I am sure there are some lovely doctors out there (like Ralph Roberts)....unfortunately you may have to go through a few eejits to find them.

Sorry to bore everyone but I feel better now.

Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh yeah Grey Nurse

Found out that with the NHS funded IVF in NI each of the health boards buys a certain number of treatments each year. The year runs from April 5 to April 4. Apparently all boards have used there quota for this year so no more free NHS treatments until next April/may. Then priority goes by inital referral to any clinic anywahere and then by the folks who ahve had 2 treatments then the ones who have had 1 and then the new starters!!! Given my age looks like I may be pushing it to get a free treatment but hopefully I will be pg by then with a course of IUI and then a private IVF somewhere.

Cheers
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

If anyone is interested I just found a brilliant acunpuncturist near the Ulster hospital. His name is Dr Lee and has lots of experience with IVF and IUI.


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi girls
just introducing myself.  Me mild endo, hubbie some sperm antibodies with slight morphology and mobility problems.  TTC for 5 years and never been preggers.    Now on waiting list for first IVF with Dr Traub but have to wait until after April because no NHS slots left this financial year.    Just have to wait.  More scared than excited.  Glad to meet you all.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Sands 

goodluck with treatmetn hun hope your waiting isnt to long im also at the Royal under dr williamson have et tomorrow cant wait we r having a meet up in NI if you want to join us that would be wonderful chat soon love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Here is the link for meet up Girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15230.20.html

love always lilly xxx

ps looking forward to meeting you all


----------

